# What shall i do?



## Mockingjay (Aug 29, 2013)

After 4 years of marriage and having 2 boys, things have changed between me and my husband. He is busy all the time, always at work or out with friends. The last time we were together in bed was a months and 19 days now. I know that things change between couples after having children but i still don't want him to be that cold with me, he doesn't talk that much with me anymore we are like 2 friends nothing more. We fought a lot before that we were thinking about divorce so many times but things got better after that. 
I was judging myself the whole time thinking if i've done something bad that made him treat me like this but i found nothing, maybe little stuff like not wanting to have anal and it's painful you know...
What shall i do?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Could he be seeing someone else?

Have either of you gained unwanted weight and don't feel as sexy anymore?

You are the high sex drive one HD? He is the low sex drive one LD?

Is his work very stressful and now that he's raising two kids, his stress levels are even higher and needs to go out a lot for his destress times?

Have him take the 5 love languages quiz and you do the same. Compare the results....

http://www.5lovelanguages.com/


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Your husband is cheating. Check his email, put a Voice Activated recorded in his car, spy on his text messages. This isn't normal for a happily married man. He's acting like a single man. Better introduce yourself to his girlfriend.

ETA: anal schmanal! It's your body. If he demands anal tell him he has to take it up his ass first!


----------



## Mockingjay (Aug 29, 2013)

i used to work on my body spend much time at the gym so i don't think it's about gaining weight and about the stressful work maybe but raising the kids, he doesn't spend much time with them because we have someone to take care of them.
you are right i was thinking about him cheating but thought i might be wrong thanks for showing me the right way dear


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mockingjay said:


> i used to work on my body spend much time at the gym so i don't think it's about gaining weight and about the stressful work maybe but raising the kids, he doesn't spend much time with them because we have someone to take care of them.
> you are right i was thinking about him cheating but thought i might be wrong thanks for showing me the right way dear



If you have someone else caring for your children and your husband is not involved -or see you involved- perhaps the old saying "out of sight, out of mind" applies?

In other words, he has to be involved with his children to get into the idea of family first, not me first.

Some may be culture related. What culture do you two fit in?


----------



## Mockingjay (Aug 29, 2013)

culture? umm i'm tunisian and he is british


----------



## SeaGod (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe he mad at something you did and you think it's not something to get mad about it so he doesn't want to be with you that much for while? did you talk to him about this? ask him if he is annoyed from something? try to make him listen if he is always busy try to find a time and make him listen to you


----------

